# Gear (car) nuts, GTFIH



## RISE (Jul 11, 2019)

Havent been on as much lately due to my project car that i have put almost all of my extra time and money into.  Its been an obsession for the last few months.  I'm get married in october and my father is coming down for the wedding amd also helping me out with my project car. Picked up a second project car as well.  Anyone working on projects or just want to post pics of badass rides?

First project is my 87 Fiero GT.  Swapping out the engine for a supercharged 3800 out of a 99 grand prix GTP as well as tranny.  Also took the cradle out of an 88 fiero bc of the up graded cradle and suspension. 
 Putting on 1.9mm rocker arms, upgrading exhaust intake to powerlogs, 180* temp gauge, magnaflow custom exhaust, smaller sc pulley, 13in corvette brakes...small things to get a little more power.  Hoping for 350 whp by the end.

Second project is my 2014 Dodge Avenger SE, my daily driver/sleeper.  Not too much you can do performance wise bc the trans sucks for heavy tunes, but the car puts out around 280 hp stock. 
 Resonator delete and intake, performance coil packs with larger exhaust manifold, tuned suspension, flowmaster super 10 exhaust, larger throttle body is what im looking to add to it.

Also looking at a 73 Buick Riviera (boat tail).  Complete restore on this one.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 11, 2019)

You had me at nuts....

Currently have 3 projects in the works. 

81 coupe Deville. Lowrider project, 2 pumps, 6 batteries. Reinforcements, 13” 100 spokes, Vintage (90s) stereo setup. Cool little cruiser. 

01 Sonoma. Kinda reliving my youth on this one. Bagged, 20s, shaved. Daily dragger. 

72 Chevelle. 496, th400. 10 second bracket car.


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 11, 2019)

Heres my main project at the moment.
It's a 68 mustang,... I prefer chevy and have several others that I will be restoring soon.


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 12, 2019)

You're a lot younger than I thought, Deadhead. How do you reach the pedals?


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 12, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> You're a lot younger than I thought, Deadhead. How do you reach the pedals?



I usually just ride in FD's lap


----------



## snake (Jul 12, 2019)

Oh those Fiero GT were the car to have back in my day. Had the money in hand to get one as my first new car but went with the Doge Daytona. Something like this:







God bless you if you enjoy doing this stuff. I'm about useless outside of changing the oil and wiper blades.


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 12, 2019)

Here is my project.  2013 Camaro 2SS.  I just put a Supercharger on it.  Any ideas on some next steps?


----------



## BrotherJ (Jul 12, 2019)

Had a 1998 Jeep TJ since high school - had a 3.5'' lift, 35'' tires, lockers, some mild engine work, bumpers, winch etc...then it sat for a couple years after we moved and didn't have time to wheel it. It needed a complete revamp (talking like 10-15k in stuff) so I decided to part with it. I still miss the damn thing and riding around with the top and doors off. We have one of the new 4 door JK's but it's not quite the same. The new Jeep only has some mild stuff done like 1'' lift, 33's and a limited slip in the rear. It's a daily driver so it's good enough for weekend warrior shit and camping. 

In the next year or two I want to get a squarebody C10 to play around with. I want it to look like shit on the outside but be flawless mechanically (think MuscleTruck on Roadkill)


----------



## Deadhead (Jul 12, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> Here is my project.  2013 Camaro 2SS.  I just put a Supercharger on it.  Any ideas on some next steps?
> 
> View attachment 8087
> View attachment 8088



You should probably just give that thing to me.


----------



## RISE (Jul 12, 2019)

[/URL][/IMG]

Side skirts im adding.  Not my car but same style.


----------



## RISE (Jul 12, 2019)

[/URL][/IMG]

Badass AMC Javelin project that some company did.  I'd give both nuts for this bad boy.


----------



## RISE (Jul 12, 2019)

Wtf photobucket?!


----------



## RISE (Jul 12, 2019)

snake said:


> Oh those Fiero GT were the car to have back in my day. Had the money in hand to get one as my first new car but went with the Doge Daytona. Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Youtube has helped me a ton.


----------



## The Tater (Jul 13, 2019)

Lots of cool projects. I don’t currently have a car project but I am going to chop a 1981 HD FLH shovel head. I’ve been staring at it for a year now...


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 13, 2019)

The Tater said:


> Lots of cool projects. I don’t currently have a car project but I am going to chop a 1981 HD FLH shovel head. I’ve been staring at it for a year now...


Nice man. I’ve done a couple chops/bobbers and have a couple Harley’s in the stable. 

Not sure what style you’re into but I’ll throw a pic of my homeboys shovel in my Imgur account and post it. It’s pretty sick.


----------



## bigdog (Jul 15, 2019)

View attachment 8116

View attachment 8117

My only toy at the moment. All custom built and stretched to fit my big ass. Also ran a soft tail on it because my last 2 rigids wreaked havoc on my back!


----------



## RISE (Jul 16, 2019)

Sick bike, big dog.  Id love to get a bike, Indian preferably, but i have too many cars id like to own first.


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 16, 2019)

My piece of shit moneyhole






It's undergoing a very extensive one man restomod right now. 

Me, I'm the one man doing the work. Project has been stalled for a number of years due to financial troubles but I still have her and all the parts.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jul 16, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> My piece of shit moneyhole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 72. 70-72 are my favorite years.


----------



## Tiny (Jul 17, 2019)

LS swapped Fieros are a sub culture within a sub culture. SoCal guys love those things 

Here's my project car, still uses factory ecu. Transmission is giving me shit so its 40 rolls only for now. Too hot for garage work. Triple walbro 450's port injection, high pressure pump for DI, E85 only, ~700 to the wheels @30psi, always broken

View attachment 8129


View attachment 8130


----------



## Tiny (Jul 17, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> Any ideas on some next steps?



Next step, MORE BOOST


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 17, 2019)

Where's TS? He's got a pretty awesome sleeper FI Saturn. 

Yeah, you read that right.


----------



## Jin (Jul 17, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Where's TS? He's got a pretty awesome sleeper FI Saturn.
> 
> Yeah, you read that right.



The one with the exhaust that comes directly out of the hood 

Or does he have two Saturn’s?


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 17, 2019)

Jin said:


> The one with the exhaust that comes directly out of the hood
> 
> Or does he have two Saturn’s?



Round here, Saturns roll around with every stick on hood scoop and adhesive chrome accent Walmart offers. Probably wouldn't stand out as much as you think, ,lol.


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 17, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Nice 72. 70-72 are my favorite years.



1971, but hard to tell from the pics. Only real difference is the split marker lights in the front vs the 1 piece on the 72's.

I really wanted to do a 1970 front end with the 71-72 bumper. 4 headlights, 4 tail lights. 
Oh yes. 
Costs money I don't have though.


----------



## Tiny (Jul 17, 2019)

@iron1
Is that a factory color?

Edit: And was the camera used made the same year as the car? jfc, need better pics


----------



## Iron1 (Jul 17, 2019)

Tiny said:


> @iron1
> Is that a factory color?
> 
> Edit: And was the camera used made the same year as the car? jfc, need better pics



No, that car was gold. I peeled it down to bare metal and there was a gold single stage under there, probably lacquer. 
This car started life as nothing special so I don't feel too bad about not bringing it back to factory original. What started life as a 6-cylinder Malibu will have a full roller forged 496ci big block going in with an SS gauge cluster and functional flapper hood. 

Probably what it looked like originally. Yeah the camera sucks, lol. It's been back burnered for too long due to financial issues but it's sitting in primer waiting for a final block sanding before paint and re-assembly. The nickle and dime of replacing all those trim parts is spooky.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 17, 2019)

Tiny said:


> LS swapped Fieros are a sub culture within a sub culture. SoCal guys love those things
> 
> Here's my project car, still uses factory ecu. Transmission is giving me shit so its 40 rolls only for now. Too hot for garage work. Triple walbro 450's port injection, high pressure pump for DI, E85 only, ~700 to the wheels @30psi, always broken
> 
> ...




I just sold my bolt on 2010 335.  Before that i had 95 z28 with a built 357, 100 shot

new dad so my projects are all getting my house as fixed up as i can, buy something with an extra 1000 sq ft and than back to a N55 BMW of one kind or another.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 17, 2019)

Wish i had something to work on, I want to buy an old e39 M5 buy they are total money pits.....

and a bitch to find


----------



## RISE (Jul 17, 2019)

Iron1 said:


> Where's TS? He's got a pretty awesome sleeper FI Saturn.
> 
> Yeah, you read that right.



This I NEED to see.


----------



## RISE (Jul 17, 2019)

Tiny said:


> LS swapped Fieros are a sub culture within a sub culture. SoCal guys love those things
> 
> Here's my project car, still uses factory ecu. Transmission is giving me shit so its 40 rolls only for now. Too hot for garage work. Triple walbro 450's port injection, high pressure pump for DI, E85 only, ~700 to the wheels @30psi, always broken
> 
> ...



I originally wanted to do a small block v8 in the Fiero, but sc 3800 is much easier.  

I was looking for a BMW recently, but was looking at salvage yards for a "totaled" one and rebuilding it.


----------



## DNW (Jul 17, 2019)

RISE said:


> I originally wanted to do a small block v8 in the Fiero, but sc 3800 is much easier.
> 
> I was looking for a BMW recently, but was looking at salvage yards for a "totaled" one and rebuilding it.



I have an 06 350z that I've been planning to do an ls3 swap on. But ls3 is $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Tiny (Jul 18, 2019)

gymrat827 said:


> I just sold my bolt on 2010 335.  Before that i had 95 z28 with a built 357, 100 shot
> 
> new dad so my projects are all getting my house as fixed up as i can, buy something with an extra 1000 sq ft and than back to a N55 BMW of one kind or another.



WHAT?!

First off, congrats. Enjoy it, time flies and next thing you know they're teenagers and assholes.

Love / hate thing with them but it's mind boggling that so much development continues on a platform that's 10+ years old. Have an F02 w an N54 as well. That black one has so much damn money in to it but think about selling it often. Whenever you start looking, shoot me a PM, would sell it at about what I have in to the suspension.. If you have the room you could part it out and make some $ LOL  
Too damn lazy to take it apart and am thinking about going s55


----------



## JT15 (Oct 24, 2019)

Just Bought my first car a 2015 fiesta st and already putting some work into it got an exhaust, springs, motor mount, tuner. Big turbo coming by mid 2020 if everything goes ok in the fiancee department lol. By then ill be pushing mid to high 300's hp wise and 2700 lbs curb weight.


----------



## Trump (Oct 24, 2019)

its a fiesta JT you cant polish a turd



JT15 said:


> Just Bought my first car a 2015 fiesta st and already putting some work into it got an exhaust, springs, motor mount, tuner. Big turbo coming by mid 2020 if everything goes ok in the fiancee department lol. By then ill be pushing mid to high 300's hp wise and 2700 lbs curb weight.


----------



## JT15 (Oct 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> its a fiesta JT you cant polish a turd


Your a UK guy you don't understand they are EVERYWHERE there lmao. The only make like 2,500 a year in the us. I was gonna go with a WRX but felt to much like a highschooler with a fat box mod in my back pocket.  But even still Id rather have a shiny turd than just a turd.


----------



## Trump (Oct 25, 2019)

I joking dude I have had a fiesta and a focus around your age 



JT15 said:


> Your a UK guy you don't understand they are EVERYWHERE there lmao. The only make like 2,500 a year in the us. I was gonna go with a WRX but felt to much like a highschooler with a fat box mod in my back pocket.  But even still Id rather have a shiny turd than just a turd.


----------



## JT15 (Oct 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> I joking dude I have had a fiesta and a focus around your age


I know you are, they are great cars. I almost bought a focus instead but the one I test drove had a bad clutch.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 25, 2019)

For the first time in many years I don't have a project car at the moment.

At some point my daily driver will become my next project, but that's after I get a truck and pay it off.


----------



## Tiny (Sep 7, 2020)

HollyWoodCole said:


> For the first time in many years I don't have a project car at the moment.
> 
> At some point my daily driver will become my next project, but that's after I get a truck and pay it off.



So then, what's the dd?


----------



## RISE (Sep 7, 2020)

Forgot I created this thread.  Picked up a 78 280z last year as well.  Fiero unfortunately is still being worked on as not much at all got done when my father was here, but it's coming together slowly but surely.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 7, 2020)

counts custom 72 love these


----------



## RISE (Sep 7, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> counts custom 72 love these



Yea I'm looking into a xenon 3125 air dam and maybe some imsa fender flares, depending if they have the wheels I want in the proper width.  As far as engine, I'm gonna keep it stock but swap an 82 zx top end and bore out the cylinders a tad.  Hoping to put out about 230 hp.  Not a ton but this car will be more for handling/fun than pure speed.


----------



## Tiny (Sep 7, 2020)

One of my guys is rebuilding a Z. LS motor from an escalade in it. Will get some photos of it, about 90% done. Things are a ton of fun. I actually have a carbon fender flare seller bookmarked that's made for a Z but am molding to the bmw. Aftermarket for that platform is amazing.

Bought an F10 M5 to daily while I fix whatever I broke racing on the e92. Have a new garage with porcelain tile / garage lift being installed. Will get some photos up soon as I can show it off.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 7, 2020)

RISE said:


> Yea I'm looking into a xenon 3125 air dam and maybe some imsa fender flares, depending if they have the wheels I want in the proper width.  As far as engine, I'm gonna keep it stock but swap an 82 zx top end and bore out the cylinders a tad.  Hoping to put out about 230 hp.  Not a ton but this car will be more for handling/fun than pure speed.





Tiny said:


> One of my guys is rebuilding a Z. LS motor from an escalade in it. Will get some photos of it, about 90% done. Things are a ton of fun. I actually have a carbon fender flare seller bookmarked that's made for a Z but am molding to the bmw. Aftermarket for that platform is amazing.
> 
> Bought an F10 M5 to daily while I fix whatever I broke racing on the e92. Have a new garage with porcelain tile / garage lift being installed. Will get some photos up soon as I can show it off.



Love these cars they just look so beautiful when done right. LS from an escalade?


----------



## RISE (Sep 7, 2020)

Tiny said:


> One of my guys is rebuilding a Z. LS motor from an escalade in it. Will get some photos of it, about 90% done. Things are a ton of fun. I actually have a carbon fender flare seller bookmarked that's made for a Z but am molding to the bmw. Aftermarket for that platform is amazing.
> 
> Bought an F10 M5 to daily while I fix whatever I broke racing on the e92. Have a new garage with porcelain tile / garage lift being installed. Will get some photos up soon as I can show it off.



Yea bro compared to the Fiero market, the aftermarket supplies for the Z are plentiful, and not too expensive.  Mines gonna have to be a total rebuild, so its gonna be a long process.


----------



## Tiny (Sep 7, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Love these cars they just look so beautiful when done right. LS from an escalade?



Yes sir.
View attachment 10445




RISE said:


> Yea bro compared to the Fiero market, the aftermarket supplies for the Z are plentiful, and not too expensive. Mines gonna have to be a total rebuild, so its gonna be a long process.



Build is half the fun. Then racing it, breaking it and rebuilding it stronger. 
Should get a build thread going once you get started. Works as a build journal for your own records as well.


----------



## RISE (Oct 9, 2020)

Alright so I got another project car.  This makes it 3 cars lol.  Grabbed a 73 Plymouth satellite Roadrunner edition on friday.  Best part about it is it runs, so it won't just be sitting in the garage/driveway.  Worst part about it is, I made a deal with my wife that if I give her another kid, I can get another car.  Well I obviously got the car and hiding it until I knock her up.  These nuts better start making some babies!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 10, 2020)

Just finished my new truck, 2019 silverado. 6" lift on 22's with 35's. Nothing crazy, tint, starting the stereo upgrade now. 

Next is a drag car build. Likely an s10 to go run the 5.50 class with. Have it done by spring, im ready to go racing again.


----------



## Tiny (Oct 11, 2020)

RISE said:


> Alright so I got another project car.  This makes it 3 cars lol.  Grabbed a 73 Plymouth satellite Roadrunner edition on friday.  Best part about it is it runs, so it won't just be sitting in the garage/driveway.  Worst part about it is, I made a deal with my wife that if I give her another kid, I can get another car.  Well I obviously got the car and hiding it until I knock her up.  These nuts better start making some babies!



Worth it

View attachment 10620


I got the Bendpack midrise scissor lift in route. Having it flush mounted to garage floor. Air compressor in route too, garage build slowly coming together.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 12, 2020)

I've built a couple of things this so far this year.  I'll list out what I've done to my truck, may even get some pics up. 

F250
Kind of duplicated what I had on my 2017, but even more to my liking.
2.5" Readylift level kit 
20" Fuel Blitz +20 offset
37" Mastercraft MXT's
Husky floor liners
Spray in bedliner
20% tint all the way around with 5% brow
Craftsman tool box
Tufskinz chrome Super Duty letter inserts 
ECOTRIC bug shield 
Husky rear wheel liners


----------



## RISE (Oct 12, 2020)

Tiny, I'm looking at getting the max jax tilt lift.  I plan on doing a lot of body work, so I dont want anything permanently secured to the floor and getting in the way while painting.


----------



## Cslogger515 (Oct 12, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Just finished my new truck, 2019 silverado. 6" lift on 22's with 35's. Nothing crazy, tint, starting the stereo upgrade now.
> 
> Next is a drag car build. Likely an s10 to go run the 5.50 class with. Have it done by spring, im ready to go racing again.



If you race around the Midwest I'm sure we will run into each other. I'm rebuilding my 79 trans am drag car rate now for same class. Turbo 6.0 ls is going to be my set up.


----------



## Tiny (Oct 13, 2020)

RISE said:


> Tiny, I'm looking at getting the max jax tilt lift.  I plan on doing a lot of body work, so I dont want anything permanently secured to the floor and getting in the way while painting.



Woah, never seen that. Looks sweet.


----------



## RISE (Oct 13, 2020)

Tiny said:


> Woah, never seen that. Looks sweet.



Yea man, it looks pretty crazy.  I've seen good reviews on it and it's a quarter of the price of a lift.  Although a lift is 100% the way to go imo if you can.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 14, 2020)

My goal for a car build when money and storage allows.
Crown vic lx sport or p71 with manual swap, light suspension work with svt cobra wheels " I love the cobra vic " and a stock late model lightning motor, bit better torque and hp numbers.
Crown vic about 500 pounds lighter. Full size 4 door body on frame. With this combo I could have a fairly reliable daily that does 12's on pump. Fun fun. Then get another 600cc for the real speed thrills.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 14, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> You had me at nuts....
> 
> Currently have 3 projects in the works.
> 
> ...



chevelle has always been my dream car. Jealous lol


----------



## Tiny (Dec 10, 2020)

Got the concrete opened up for the lift. Had to grab an engine crane to manually lift the things open so I can connect the lines. Harbor freight black Friday $119 special sitting in garage. That should be fun as long as I don't cut any fingers off...again. Serious pain in the ass and a ton of work

View attachment 10998


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 10, 2020)

2013 Ralliart
Stock block, full bolt ons, upgraded turbo, walbro 450 with 1700cc injectors running 32psi on e85. 2.0L 4cyl 590awhp/400ft-lbs. It's Flex tuned so I usually run e30 for commuting and bump it to e80+ for the track

Just blew up the dual clutch transmission on it.. so it's gonna be parked a while as the IRS also just hit me up for $7k.. ****!


----------



## Jin (Dec 10, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> 2013 Ralliart
> Stock block, full bolt ons, upgraded turbo, walbro 450 with 1700cc injectors running 32psi on e85. 2.0L 4cyl 590awhp/400ft-lbs. It's Flex tuned so I usually run e30 for commuting and bump it to e80+ for the track
> 
> Just blew up the dual clutch transmission on it.. so it's gonna be parked a while as the IRS also just hit me up for $7k.. ****!
> View attachment 10999



Is that an old Bronco?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 10, 2020)

Jin said:


> Is that an old Bronco?




Damn hipsters and your obsession with old 4x4s


----------



## Tiny (Dec 10, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> 2013 Ralliart
> Stock block, full bolt ons, upgraded turbo, walbro 450 with 1700cc injectors running 32psi on e85. 2.0L 4cyl 590awhp/400ft-lbs. It's Flex tuned so I usually run e30 for commuting and bump it to e80+ for the track
> 
> Just blew up the dual clutch transmission on it.. so it's gonna be parked a while as the IRS also just hit me up for $7k.. ****!
> View attachment 10999



I would need a codriver in that car


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Dec 10, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> 2013 Ralliart
> Stock block, full bolt ons, upgraded turbo, walbro 450 with 1700cc injectors running 32psi on e85. 2.0L 4cyl 590awhp/400ft-lbs. It's Flex tuned so I usually run e30 for commuting and bump it to e80+ for the track
> 
> Just blew up the dual clutch transmission on it.. so it's gonna be parked a while as the IRS also just hit me up for $7k.. ****!
> View attachment 10999



I'd love to see a Dyno of that. Where you're making peak hp and torque and the curve. 
Sounds like an amazing ride


----------



## Tiny (Dec 10, 2020)

FlyingPapaya said:


> I'd love to see a Dyno of that. Where you're making peak hp and torque and the curve.
> Sounds like an amazing ride



Prob 59mm with those numbers maybe smaller. Little bugger probably get's to 32psi pretty quick. VROOOM PSSSH


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 10, 2020)

Cslogger515 said:


> If you race around the Midwest I'm sure we will run into each other. I'm rebuilding my 79 trans am drag car rate now for same class. Turbo 6.0 ls is going to be my set up.



I missed this. I'm northeast. Don't plan much traveling but who knows. I did pick up the s10, fab 9" on caltracs, doing a tubular k member now. Pretty stoked on it. I'll be on spray, might even go big block. 

Here's a pic of Vanna, she'll be doing towing duties.


----------



## creekrat (Dec 10, 2020)

Dad has a car that we need to replace the entire brake system on.  67 Corvette 427/390hp 4sp car that will one day become mine.  For now I'm tricking out the wife's 2014 Wrangler Unlimited.  New bumpers, flat fenders, metalcloak lift, and 35s.  Plan is to find a decent ls and 4l80e and build it up for the Jeep.  Of course I'll want to do an axle swap at that point as well


----------



## RISE (Dec 10, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> 2013 Ralliart
> Stock block, full bolt ons, upgraded turbo, walbro 450 with 1700cc injectors running 32psi on e85. 2.0L 4cyl 590awhp/400ft-lbs. It's Flex tuned so I usually run e30 for commuting and bump it to e80+ for the track
> 
> Just blew up the dual clutch transmission on it.. so it's gonna be parked a while as the IRS also just hit me up for $7k.. ****!
> View attachment 10999



I love the look of the Lancers.  I had a base one just as a daily driver.  The base was slow as ****, just pulling or merging into traffic was scary since the acceleration was trash.  But I deff wouldnt mind owning a ralliart or evo.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Dec 10, 2020)

Picked up a C5 Z/06 with a built 383 and a 300 shot.  

Car put down 515 without the giggle juice, I have yet to spray it.  Fun car, likely getting traded for a Chevelle or Nova soon.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 10, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Here's a pic of Vanna, she'll be doing towing duties.



Lol


View attachment 11003


----------



## Mandarb (Dec 14, 2020)

I’m new here so I don’t know if I can post pictures yet. 

I’m a novice when it comes to working on things, but I’m learning as I go. 

Currently building up my daily/work truck. I have a Ram 2500 Laramie Megacab with the blacked out package. 

I’m running a 2” BDS level with 35x12.5
DPF deleted with a 5” straight pipe, EGR is off but still going to delete it. 
I was running a 200hp gdp tune but felt like their trans was going to tear up the transmission faster than I could rebuild it. I swapped to Proven which is currently a little less power. 
I did a CP3 swap and about to install a FASS fuel system. Once that is done Proven said they would up my tunes and get me back closer to 600hp again. 
Future plans are to stick a Red horse Warhorse 750 transmission on in it, then decided better turbo or injectors after that. Also new bumpers.

Also in a perfect world I’d swap out my 2” level for a Carli back country system.


----------



## Mandarb (Dec 16, 2020)

Since I didn’t know how to post a pic yesterday. Soon I can use imgur links


----------



## RISE (Jun 4, 2021)

Took out the engine and cross member of the ole satellite couple weeks ago.  Gotta sandblast and re paint all the suspension parts and cross member as well as out in new ball joints and idler arm.  Engine also getting repainted, new head gasket and heads reconditioned.


----------



## creekrat (Jun 5, 2021)

Buddy is hopefully picking this thing up this weekend. He wants the engine and trans and I want the roller. 


Plan for it is below. Want a p pumped 12v Cummins with a 24v head and injectors. Haven’t decided on a transmission just yet but I have time. Thinking a zf6 out of a ford. With twin turbos it should be in the 800hp range to the wheels. Planning on a 4 link or ladder bar rear with air bags. This will end up being my daily.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2021)

Deadhead said:


> You should probably just give that thing to me.



you do anything to the engine before throwing it on there? I’m looking into a whipple 3.0 runs up to 8lbs of boost 6 is what is advised and don’t need to do any mods to engine comes with injectors plugs etc just reset computer tune and 150-180
extea hp


----------



## RISE (Jun 5, 2021)

creekrat said:


> Buddy is hopefully picking this thing up this weekend. He wants the engine and trans and I want the roller.
> View attachment 12247
> 
> Plan for it is below. Want a p pumped 12v Cummins with a 24v head and injectors. Haven’t decided on a transmission just yet but I have time. Thinking a zf6 out of a ford. With twin turbos it should be in the 800hp range to the wheels. Planning on a 4 link or ladder bar rear with air bags. This will end up being my daily.
> View attachment 12246



Love D series trucks.  Was looking I to getting a late 80's Ramcharger, but decided to put that money to my other projects.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 6, 2021)

Now that I have money to mod my 2019 WRX, I noticed that catless J-pipes have dried up due to the EPA enforcing an existing rule.  I guess all those diesel bros rolling coal on YouTube gathered too much attention...  Thanks for ruining it for everyone jack@sses!

Oh well, at least the Cobb Stage 2 tune is certified, but I'll use a high flow cat.


----------

